# Burning Sticks



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

here's a pic of me hangin' with a Don Pepin. I wish this one lasted forever!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice, that is an amazing cigar


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

A very nice Gurkha... From a very nice boss. This one was free, Even better!:banana:


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice pics. Always wondered about the DPG Blacks. They pretty powerful?


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

burning a Carlos Torano 1916. That ash fell right after I took the picture.


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

darkninja67 said:


> Nice pics. Always wondered about the DPG Blacks. They pretty powerful?


This was an amazing cigar. very rich and creamy. Coffee is prominent. little pepper. very relaxing. nice draw. too short!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

wisdomwalker said:


> This was an amazing cigar. very rich and creamy. Coffee is prominent. little pepper. very relaxing. nice draw. too short!


I may have to look into these.


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

this one surprised me, I never was a fan of Vegas. a little mild for me but still nice. I thought that ash would never let go...


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahh... The Punch Gran Puro! What a beast. This one lasted a good 2 hours. Almost Couldn't stand up after this one


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

How was the torano??


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

The RP 1990! MMMMM!


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> How was the torano??


Very nice indeed. Construction and packaging, A true work of art. Cedar Wrapped makes a very impressive addition. Good burn, nice and even. Carmel goodness the whole way through. Not sure about price? This one came in a sampler. should be able to find them for less that 3 or 4 bucks a stick. In my opinion that makes it a steal!


----------



## Spit&Chew (May 26, 2009)

wisdomwalker said:


> The RP 1990! MMMMM!


My favorite!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If you smoked five cigars in one day I guess the next pic I want to see is a close up of your tongue..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Well these are not in one day. I took these with my phone here and there. I just never had a chance to plug it in and upload them yet. So I did them all at once. 
I average about 4 or 5 a week. on rare occasions I can get 2 in one day. but not often.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice photo's thanks for sharing!


----------

